# Will This Work For My MotherBoard?



## Pandora123 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys first time using this forum for help. My question is if this liquid cooling would work for my Motherboard. I have an ASUS M2N68-LA motherborad with an AMD althlon 64 x2 Dual Core processor 5600+. My processer is running really hot lately and i want to keep the temp. at about 47C or somewhere close to there. Its at 56C right now. I just wanna check if this would work my motherboard and processor.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5267687&CatId=1871


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Not really up on amd, but it does support am2/am3 processors. Looks like
it will work.
Im impressed with the size of it, most are bulky and ackward, and usually
require case modding. Doesnt seem to be the case with this one..
If you can, and you should, mount the radiator outside of the case.
Good luck.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's very cheap for water cooling equipment

the closed circuit i find iffy as plastic pipes have a certain amount of fluid evaporation loss

unless they are a rubber composition


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Corsair H50 is a very good closed-loop water cooling kit. It doesn't leak, good quality seals, high-quality caulking, no unnecessary joints or anything. It'll go years without leaking. It has a couple of flaws, but it's the best CPU water cooling under $100.


----------

